# Wee joke



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Two old guys are sitting in their nursing home, both have alzheimers. As they sit watching tv an ice cream van pulls up outside and one perks up 
"I fancy an ice cream"
"so do I" says his mate 
"you want me to nip out and get us one?" 
"yes, great "says the other "but get me a cadburys flake in mine"
"The very thing" says the other, "I'll have one too"
"oh and get me hundreds and thousands on mine, will you?"
"I sure will" says his friend " me too, I've not had those since I was a child"
"Hold on a minute" says the other "get me some rasberry sauce on mine will you?"
"Great idea, I'll have some chocolate on mine "says his friend.
"Maybe you should write this all down, its quite a lot" says the other.
"No I'll be fine " says his friend."the van's just by the door"
"right" says the other, "could you get me a bottle of lemonade as well?"
"No problem" says his friend, "we'll share it so I dont have to buy two"
"your going to have to write this down" says the other, "you'll never remember it all!"
"Of course I will" says the friend, "don't be silly"
Half an hour later the old one returns with a fish supper for himself and says to his friend "Here's your haggis mate"
and his old pal says "WHERE'S MY ****** CHIPS.
seamus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Every day a new beginning, you get worse Seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Every day a new beginning, you get worse Seamus.


I strive to please Kev  
seamus.


----------

